# Mommy I want a new outfit!!!



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Does anyone think that our beloved Knicks have been long overdue for a new uni? I mean look at all the teams that have changed uni's in the past couple of years, they all look better than the old ones. So why is it that the Knicks- one of the oldest franchises- have yet to change a uni? I mean I know over the years we've made tad bit changes, but nothing out of the ordinary, except for those 2 throwbacks that we use quite often. Anyone agree with me?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I would definitely be cool with that. We need a change to go with the new outlook on the team. I say they should go back to the ones from the 80's but just add some black trim.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree, I think its time for a change. Anyone know how they came up with the colors Blue and Orange for the Knicks?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

oh man it was on the dynasty series dvd, but I for got what it was! I'll have to do some research.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I would like an improvement in performance before we even think about new jerseys or new arenas ect.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

musiclexer said:


> I would like an improvement in performance before we even think about new jerseys or new arenas ect.


not me. uniforms first... then some sweet kicks. and celebration dances to do after sick dunks.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> not me. uniforms first... then some sweet kicks. and celebration dances to do after sick dunks.


The sickest dunker the Knicks had in recent years was a guy by the name of Trevor Ariza. Unfortunately, the man is no longer a Knick.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Qyntel Woods was a sick dunker too.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> Qyntel Woods was a sick dunker too.


What that one 360 dunk?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> The sickest dunker the Knicks had in recent years was a guy by the name of Trevor Ariza. Unfortunately, the man is no longer a Knick.


Poor Gotham.........Ive got some tissues if you need them. :biggrin:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Ariza barely has a cold.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> What that one 360 dunk?



he had some other highlight dunks.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Back on topic please. Anyone have ideas on what the new uni should look like if we ever change?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I think im the only one that happy with the ones we have know. :angel:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

To be honest with you, I'm all for history and everything but I'd perfer a drastic change with our uniforms. I love the look of a black jersey so hopefully we could keep the blue and orange colors but use them in a fashion that looks good on a solid black jersey when we go away. Maybe the best move could actually be us sticking with green as we did during St.Patrick's Day. We obviously had the lucky of the Irish with us then because we defeated the Pistons and a solid win. Personally, I value luck and progress over style anyday. Do what you got to do Dolan.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Anybody good with photoshop?


----------



## mint green (Feb 25, 2006)

im ok with the ones they have. no need for one of the original franchises to follow the leader.

also, im pretty sure that blue and orange are new york's colors, ala the mets.
though i may be worng on that.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think the current NYK's jersey looks just fine. Plus it is hard to adjust for me...


----------

